# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Need help to find a post code in Minsk, Belarus

## Hanna

Oh I am so stupid....  ::   To make a long story short, I need to have a bank card sent to me in Minsk....  
But I can't work out the post code (zip code in US English) of this flat where I am staying. Please can someone help? *The address is улица козлова 2-19 in Minsk, and it is in the**  Советский район.* 
The reason I can't check is because I don't know how to say post code in Russian, and I also don't know how to find a post code checker online. It would take me over half an hour to find out for sure, probably. But someone who speaks Russian can probably find it in a couple of minutes.   
Really grateful for help!

----------


## BappaBa

> I don't know how to say post code in Russian

 Почт*о*вый *и*ндекс  Индексы Минска, почтовые отделения в Минске, отделения связи в столице Беларуси 
Если я не ошибся, то почтовый индекс улицы Козлова дом 2 *- 220005 * upd: http://www.belindex.ru/5/c1.html#M10

----------


## Hanna

Thank you soooooo much! 
Actually I thought people were getting fed up with me and my stupid questions and was actually starting to research it myself. I had almost found it!  ::  But u beat me to it!

----------


## Eric C.

Actually, you should just have googled something like "post codes in Minsk, Kozlova" on your cell phone, that should have given you the right one for sure. 
But take the point that your question is not actually stupid at all if you ask people on the street. I bet 9 out of 10 would have no idea on that if were just asked, for such services have become quite unpopular in nowaday communication.

----------


## Hanna

This is Minsk, Belarus - not Minsk, Texas  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> This is Minsk, Belarus - not Minsk, Texas

 Well, this is obviously irony, but which of the two? I'll assume it's that people of the country you're staying in prefer "traditional" mail services rather than e-mail or something due to general problems with Internet connection. I hope you don't mind.  ::

----------

